# Secondary infertility in early 40’s



## partavh (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi Ladies

I’m Victoria, I turned 42 last week, I live in London with my husband and our 4 year old son. We’ve been trying for a second baby since our son was 2, with no success. We tried for a year naturally and had 2 early miscarriages (1 abnormal foetus & 1 normal), then did 3 failed cycles of IUI, then went to ARGC for IVF. 

We did 3 round of stims and had 5 PGS tested embryos on ice. We’ve just done our first transfer and I found out yesterday that it failed. I felt so pregnant and it’s absolutely floored me discovering I’m not. My friends all have at least 2 children now, most have 3. 

I had implantation spotting with my son, then bleeding around implantation with miscarriage 1 and even heavier bleeding around implantation with miscarriage 2. Both miscarriages limped along for 8-10 weeks before failing completely. Both ended with D&C’s. I’ve had all the usual tests, incl immunes. I always have a thin lining and low progesterone, so they gave me progesterone shots and viagra for the transfer and it really helped. I’m wondering whether to do an ERA assay and if there are any other tests which might be relevant.

Mostly I’m just looking for emotional support amongst women who’ve actually been there and get it and maybe some stories that might renew some of my hope. I’m so sad, scared and angry at life right now😞


----------



## Flyby (Feb 25, 2012)

I had a successful frozen embryo transfer at age 44, I had 4 six day blastocysts transferred 4 days after ovulation as they said that embryos from older women were usually slower. Perhaps that’s something to think about? X


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry that you are going through this. I can't help with personal experiences, just wanted to let you know that I keep my fingers crossed for a positive outcome x


----------



## partavh (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I’m struggling and it helps to know people care.

I may be wrong but I think because the  embryos are all PGS tested normal, a single embryo transfer has approx 65% chance of pregnancy and 50% chance of a successful live birth. Where as if we put 2 in the chance of pregnancy is approx 75% for pregnancy and 65% for live birth. It’s not that big an increase, so we decided to do one at a time to max our chances. 

We’re now thinking more tests, ERA, Prof Brosens endometrial biopsy for NK/CK cells, laparoscopy for asymptomatic endometriosis etc...


----------



## lillie16 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello.. 
I'm not 100% sure this is the right place to post, so i apologize in advance. 
I am 36 and this past October had my first baby via IVF. We have 1 more frozen embryo and knew right away that i want to try again as soon as possible. We are hoping to try again in November. I was wondering for those of you experiencing secondary infertility, how did you know when to start trying again? THere is so much to think about - if this second round does not work, do we decide to go thru the whole process again? It's not like I'm getting any younger... at the same time i wonder if / when or how will i know to just count my Blessing with my miracle baby? 

So many thoughts... 

Thank you so much!


----------



## AlexM1979 (Aug 13, 2019)

Hello, so sorry to hear you are going through this. I'm 40, and have a very nearly two year old son. My husband and I fell pregnant naturally when he was five months old having decided to try to have our littlies close together due to our age. This ended in miscarriage at 8 weeks, and we have been trying unsuccessfully ever since. My AMH is 0.7 and I've been told the chances of IVF success are less than 5% but we have to try... 
Currently on second round of ovulation induction at The Lister ( 150 mg gonal 5, ovitrelle and 400 cyclogest) and in middle of 2WW. Trying so hard to stay positive but it's difficult when the odds are seemingly stacked against you. Any advice or experience of success with such low AMH appreciated! x


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

partavh said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm Victoria, I turned 42 last week, I live in London with my husband and our 4 year old son. We've been trying for a second baby since our son was 2, with no success. We tried for a year naturally and had 2 early miscarriages (1 abnormal foetus & 1 normal), then did 3 failed cycles of IUI, then went to ARGC for IVF.
> 
> ...


Hi

Didn't want to read and run. The fact that you carried one child full term and that you have 5 PGS tested embryos shows that you don't have egg/sperm quality issues. Also, one of your miscarriages was a normal embryo. If I were in your place I would do an hysteroscopy to check for adhesions and infections just in case.

Good luck with your next transfers, 4 PGS normal tested embryos is a lot and definitely one of them will be your next baby


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Did they check your thyroid? Should be 2 or less. Also, do you have any blood clotting issues?


----------

